# CUPS doesn't see my USB Laserprinter [SOLVED]

## Dorsai!

Hallo,

Yesterday I (tried to) set up my Gentoo for using one single local laser printer (Samsung ML1640)

I had usb-printer support already in the kernel, and the /dev/usb/lp0 and /dev/usblp0 file were created on the first plugging in of the printer.

I installed cups:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.4.1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg pam perl png python ssl tiff -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" 0 kB
```

Now to the problem:

```
$ sudo lpinfo -v

network https

network lpd

network smb

network http

direct scsi

network ipp

network socket

```

CUPS won't see any USB Printer...

I would have expected something like "direct usb" or "direct usb:/dev/usb/lp0".

The same problem in the web gui. No printers are listed, only the default network backends and "SCSI"

Although kernelwise it's there:

```
$ sudo lsusb

[...]

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04e8:3292 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

[...]

```

```
ls /dev/usb/

lp0

```

If I create the needed printer manually with:

```
sudo lpadmin -p Samsung -E -v usb:/dev/usb/lp0  -m samsung/ml1640.ppd
```

the printer is created, but doesn't do anything. (I suppose because cups doesn't see my usb)

I'm not very good with printers (I had traumatical experiences as a school-admin), they seem to hate me and keep failing just out of pure evilness.

Can anyone help me out?Last edited by Dorsai! on Sat Sep 19, 2009 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theotherjoe

Same here with USB printer after upgrading to cups-1.4.1. 

Had to go back to 1.3.11. 

At the cups user forum they are talking about the problem being

just a permission thing:

http://www.cups.org/newsgroups.php?s19206+gcups.general+T0

( Michael Sweet responding to "cups 1.4 will not detect printer" )

My impression is there is something else going on, but couldn't track it down

sofar.

edit: still ongoing

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285159

----------

## Dorsai!

Thanks!

You cant imagine how you've helped me!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hello, I have a Eposn T-20 and the same happened to me, solved with a temporary solution was to create a link from / dev/usblp0 to / dev/lp0 (is valid to lp0, lp1, lpx) cups and could see the printer and its settings.

I hope to help you solve

----------

